# Easter Greetings 2022-Religious and Non-Religious



## Ruthanne

Let this be a thread for Easter Greetings this year.  Both Religious and Non-Religious are welcome here.





*A most Happy Easter to All!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Capt Lightning




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

We still have one local church that practices Święconka, "the blessing of the Easter baskets", a Polish Holy Saturday tradition where people bring their Easter dinner fixings to be blessed by the parish priest.


----------



## JustBonee

Pinky said:


> View attachment 213753


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Artwork: Ron DiCianni – The Resurrection Mural (SEE MORE)

"The single largest contemporary depictions of Christ’s Resurrection anywhere in the world.
After years in the making, we are proud to unveil Ron DiCianni’s largest masterwork, The _Resurrection_ Mural. This incredible piece, commissioned for the newly opened Museum of Biblical Arts in Dallas, displays the Resurrection of Christ in a brand new format.
Standing 40 feet wide by 12 feet high, this breathtaking mural allows the viewer to look into Christ’s eyes and see first hand that he alone has conquered the grave."


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Artwork: Ron DiCianni – The Resurrection Mural (SEE MORE)
> 
> "The single largest contemporary depictions of Christ’s Resurrection anywhere in the world.
> After years in the making, we are proud to unveil Ron DiCianni’s largest masterwork, The _Resurrection_ Mural. This incredible piece, commissioned for the newly opened Museum of Biblical Arts in Dallas, displays the Resurrection of Christ in a brand new format.
> Standing 40 feet wide by 12 feet high, this breathtaking mural allows the viewer to look into Christ’s eyes and see first hand that he alone has conquered the grave."


beautiful!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Fyrefox

In some early 20th century versions, it was an egg-laying fox that brought the eggs…the _osterfuchs!  
_


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


Beautiful wreath.


----------



## PamfromTx

Great thread, @Ruthanne


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> Artwork: Ron DiCianni – The Resurrection Mural (SEE MORE)
> 
> "The single largest contemporary depictions of Christ’s Resurrection anywhere in the world.
> After years in the making, we are proud to unveil Ron DiCianni’s largest masterwork, The _Resurrection_ Mural. This incredible piece, commissioned for the newly opened Museum of Biblical Arts in Dallas, displays the Resurrection of Christ in a brand new format.
> Standing 40 feet wide by 12 feet high, this breathtaking mural allows the viewer to look into Christ’s eyes and see first hand that he alone has conquered the grave."


So very beautiful.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SmoothSeas

this popped up on my FB feed...

I can see why those poor kids looked alarmed   



​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JonSR77

Wishing everyone a nice Easter...

and some nice Easter Music from J. S. Bach..

*Johann Sebastian Bach: St Matthew Passion*

The _St Matthew Passion_ is a masterpiece that many people know well, but few tire of hearing. One of only two *JS Bach* passion settings still in existence (the _St John_ is the only other to have survived), the piece was originally performed in Leipzig on Good Friday 1727, although the score as we know it dates from 1743-6.

The work’s two halves were originally intended to be sung on either side of the Good Friday sermon.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Edible Potato Nests​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Remy

I found these two adorable cards at the thrift store recently. The one on the left is made in Switzerland. I want to frame them.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Wren




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 213905


So cute!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## debodun




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Autumn72

So..what is everyone doing for Easter?
Is it for families with young children only?
Stuck between the times is all these holidays spent alone I think I missed the flyer whizzing by of crossing over into that unnamed side one finds themselves in unknowingly unaware of the rules of getting older as you find yourself walking along and involved in a whole new unwanted way of life IMHO  why no word on these creepy things 
Is this the reason why people are blindfolded when the government system and all their secrets of what the hell is going on.....their responds is to wear a mask and please stay positive....OH  MY


----------



## debodun

Easter happens to fall on my birthday this year. If nobody in my family does anything,I always have a backup plan.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## OneEyedDiva

RadishRose said:


>


And @Pinky The eggs you posted are egg-squisite!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun

I'm glad I didn't have to hang all of those eggs!


----------



## Pink Biz

debodun said:


> I'm glad I didn't have to hang all of those eggs!


10,000 eggs!  The tree's in Germany.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Love these bunnies.  Saw one at Marshall's and thought it was too expensive.  $49.99


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## Remy

I found this little vintage cutie for 50 cents recently.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 216110


Hahahaha...


----------



## debodun

These are Easter items I have for sale on Marketplace. No one has nibbled yet.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Remy

I like your items @debodun I'd buy some of those if I saw them at the thrift store. I especially like the bunny basket, the two yellow chicks and that covered dish.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Remy said:


> I found this little vintage cutie for 50 cents recently.
> 
> View attachment 216108


Too cute!!!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose

_Palm Sunday is April 10th this year.






_
​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea

Easter hasn't changed, but it makes me sad when I think about how much our priorities have changed since I was a kid growing up in America.


----------



## peramangkelder

This reminded me of the Easter eggs made of fondant and icing we used to get many years ago
You had to be careful of your teeth because they hardened after a while


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Easter hasn't changed, but it makes me sad when I think about how much our priorities have changed since I was a kid growing up in America.


Are any of these you Aunt Bea?


----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose

Today is Palm Sunday​Palm Sunday is the Christian holiday that occurs on the Sunday before Easter. 

This celebration commemorates Jesus' triumphal entry into Jerusalem, mentioned in each of the four Gospels. 

Palm Sunday marks the beginning of Holy Week, the remembrance of Jesus' last days to the cross.

In many churches, Palm Sunday is observed by the blessing and sharing of palm branches symbolizing the branches placed in front of Christ as he entered into Jerusalem.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> Today is Palm Sunday​Palm Sunday is the Christian holiday that occurs on the Sunday before Easter.
> 
> This celebration commemorates Jesus' triumphal entry into Jerusalem, mentioned in each of the four Gospels.
> 
> Palm Sunday marks the beginning of Holy Week, the remembrance of Jesus' last days to the cross.
> 
> In many churches, Palm Sunday is observed by the blessing and sharing of palm branches symbolizing the branches placed in front of Christ as he entered into Jerusalem.


Whenever Palm Sunday comes around, I think of my late father-in-law. He was very devout, and was honoured to hand out the palm leaves every year, at his church.


----------



## PamfromTx

Palm Sundays remind me of when I was a child of age 7... walking a couple of blocks to church and receiving a palm leaf.  Even at that age, I was a devout Catholic and I dare not miss attending mass. 

That is a beautiful picture @RadishRose; thank you for sharing it.  It brought memories of when I was a young girl.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## Capt Lightning




----------



## JonSR77

Capt Lightning said:


> View attachment 216913



That is what they call "conclusion shopping." That is, looking for a desired result, trying to find facts which fit the desired result...and then presuming that is the conclusion without examining the history or issue at any depth.


The Jews of Jesus's time, like the Jews today, commemorated the Passover holiday at this time of year. The "Last Supper" was a Passover supper.

The Romans took Jesus at this time. Why? Well, from a military point of view, I imagine that they figured that all the disciples would be gathered together at that time...and it would be easier to take them all and quell their activities, by engaging with them at that time.

Just because some pagan holidays have connection to the same time of year as these events, do not mean they are related.

There are pagan holidays all through the year. So, no matter what time of year, some event might occur, one could try and argue it was connected to that pagan holiday. But that coincidence, has to be examined in the light of the general history. One possible connection does not make it true.

So, Abraham Lincoln had a secretary with the surname Kennedy. And President Kennedy has a secretary with the surname Lincoln.

Does that mean there is some conspiracy connecting the two assassinations? Of course not.

These kinds of lines of argumentation have been plied over and over and over and over again. But they are never examined in the way that professional historians examine historical information. And if they are, they are very quickly debunked.

Also, you know, this is a thread, where people are just sharing nice thoughts with each other. It is incredibly rude, to jump into this thread and basically say to everyone..."oh, you are just a bunch of idiots to believe this stuff."

If you want to create a separate thread to discuss belief in God, Jesus or the specifics of the origins of Easter...you can.

But doing it this way is rude.

So, you know...don't do that.

You do get that on a senior message board, most of us have medical problems and many of us have serious medical problems.

So, you are telling a bunch of older, nice and sick people to you know, go jump in a lake.

And doing that to elderly people? That is beyond rude and into disgusting behavior.

And now, if you engage in that behavior consistently, you absolutely violate the laws regarding harassment and commit a criminal act.

And, in addition to medical problems, a lot of us also have lawyers.

So, you know, keep that stuff in check.


----------



## JonSR77

Manuscript Illumination with Scenes of Easter in an Initial A, from an Antiphonaryca. 1320​Nerius Italian, Bolognese


https://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/463602


----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> ."oh, you are just a bunch of idiots to believe this stuff."


I never for a *moment* thought that was what Capt. Lightening was doing! 

So what if the early Christians used the same dates as the Pagan's Ostera? Most of us have always known it. Just like we know Dec. 25th was also a Pagan holiday and not the REAL birthday of Christ. They just borrowed the date because it made sense to them.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JonSR77

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 217014


that...is hysterical!  Thanks!


----------



## JonSR77

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 217015



A poet friend of ours (my wife and I are both poets)...came up with this one:

Rabbits...
Co-habit..
But don't blab it...


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Capt Lightning

Oh dear, I think I touched a raw nerve somewhere.  I'm off to to feed the unicorn.


----------



## terry123

I am so enjoying Holy Week this year.  The daily devotions are really giving me things to think about and how I can apply them to my life.  I am so blessed.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## JonSR77

The National Gallery of Art..

The story of Easter, through paintings from the collection...

https://www.nationalgallery.org.uk/paintings/learn-about-art/the-easter-story


----------



## Tish




----------



## Capt Lightning




----------



## Warrigal

I'm in hospital under fairly strict lockdown to curtail Covid and I just took the time to watch a Holy Thursday visual meditation on the events of last week of Jesus' life in Jerusalem. It has been prepared by a team at my local church and the voiceover is recognisable as that of one of my near neighbours.

Somehow I no longer feel so disconnected from my community.


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn72 said:


> So..what is everyone doing for Easter?
> Is it for families with young children only?
> Stuck between the times is all these holidays spent alone I think I missed the flyer whizzing by of crossing over into that unnamed side one finds themselves in unknowingly unaware of the rules of getting older as you find yourself walking along and involved in a whole new unwanted way of life IMHO  why no word on these creepy things
> Is this the reason why people are blindfolded when the government system and all their secrets of what the hell is going on.....their responds is to wear a mask and please stay positive....OH  MY


Easter Sunday is my Birthday .... ..I have 3 more days of being 38 years old.. then I have to face the inevitable...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz

*Easter greetings from the "Ten O'Neil Sisters" of Boston, Massachusetts on their way to Easter Sunday services in their matching outfits. (early 1950's)

*


----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## Tish




----------



## Wren




----------



## Capt Lightning

Whatever you believe.............  have a great weekend.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Autumn72

Pink Biz said:


> *Easter greetings from the "Ten O'Neil Sisters" of Boston, Massachusetts on their way to Easter Sunday services in their matching outfits. (early 1950's)
> 
> View attachment 217313*


Bet you could write a book on the sisters I would buy it for sure. Entertainment of course.please  consider a book.


----------



## JonSR77

Warrigal said:


> I'm in hospital under fairly strict lockdown to curtail Covid and I just took the time to watch a Holy Thursday visual meditation on the events of last week of Jesus' life in Jerusalem. It has been prepared by a team at my local church and the voiceover is recognisable as that of one of my near neighbours.
> 
> Somehow I no longer feel so disconnected from my community.



so very sorry about the difficulties.  I am so glad that you got to watch that wonderful visual meditation.  In whatever trials and ordeals that we find ourselves in, it seems the Lord has a way of finding us and sending us His Love.


----------



## Autumn72

Wren said:


> View attachment 217407


Where do you find these pics I'm sure the men here are not doing this for Easter


----------



## JonSR77

Warrigal said:


> I'm in hospital under fairly strict lockdown to curtail Covid and I just took the time to watch a Holy Thursday visual meditation on the events of last week of Jesus' life in Jerusalem. It has been prepared by a team at my local church and the voiceover is recognisable as that of one of my near neighbours.
> 
> Somehow I no longer feel so disconnected from my community.


Maybe you might like this...it is a virtual tour of the Sistine Chapel, from the Vatican Museum's website:

https://www.museivaticani.va/conten...oni/musei/cappella-sistina/tour-virtuale.html


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren

Autumn72 said:


> Where do you find these pics I'm sure the men here are not doing this for Easter


Google Images Autumn, just type in the image you would like, ie, Easter


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx

Wren said:


> Google Images Autumn, just type in the image you would like, ie, Easter


I use both Google and Pinterest.

www.google.com
www.pinterest.com


----------



## Warrigal

JonSR77 said:


> Maybe you might like this...it is a virtual tour of the Sistine Chapel, from the Vatican Museum's website:
> 
> https://www.museivaticani.va/conten...oni/musei/cappella-sistina/tour-virtuale.html


Thanks. Hubby and I were in Rome in 1985 and we visited the Sistine Chapel. It was very beautiful but I found the catacombs even more moving, especially the tomb of St Cecilia. Rome has so much to see and we were only there on a 3 day stopover on our way home to Oz from UK. We did our best though.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bellbird

Happy Easter hols to you all. I had to sneak an Easter Egg, couldn't wait any longer. 
Beautiful sunny weather for the whole of Easter. yipee.


----------



## Pink Biz

"Easter Table" (1915)  Alexander Makovsky


----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> "Easter Table" (1915)  Alexander Makovsky
> 
> View attachment 217520


Love this!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Trila




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Trila said:


> View attachment 217558


Too cute!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Capt Lightning

*Celebrate spring !*


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

*SENIOR EGG HUNT*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

It's my Birthday on Easter Sunday which it is now... here


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> It's my Birthday on Easter Sunday which it is now... here


Happy Birthday  and many more!


----------



## Packerjohn

SAD NEWS HERE!  I live in a very politically correct country (name withheld to protect the guilty).  We are not suppose to use the "E" word.  The national media has been calling this weekend, "The long Weekend."  Our government is catering to all the immigrants so no "E" word can be used.  Apparently, the new immigrants might be offended?  If you ask me for my 5 cents worth, I would say they are trying to destroy our heritage and our culture.

We are supposed to be good tourists when we travel and obey all their customs and traditions of the countries we visit.  But at home we have to suppress who we have been for the last 400 years.

I think there is something wrong with this approach but then who am I to "blow against the wind."


----------



## Warrigal

PackerJohn, this year Easter, Passover and Eid of Ramadan all coincide. 

There is nothing stopping you and me today from declaring "Christ is Risen" to one another and responding with "He is risen indeed" but that would not be an appropriate general greeting. 

Today, if I encountered some celebrating Muslims I would greet them with "Eid Mubarak" and I would be rewarded with a warm smile. If I had Jewish friends or neighbours I would say "Happy Pesach". To my family I'd say "Happy Easter". There is absolutely nothing making me say anything other than what I choose to say. You have the same freedom.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Em in Ohio

Pinky said:


> View attachment 213753


Long ago, I had 6 Ukrainian eggs like these.  You have triggered a bittersweet memory.


----------



## Meanderer

HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## RadishRose

_Happy Easter_​


----------



## Mizmo

Just some easter bunny fun


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

My holiday haul. Chocolate covered cashews, dried apricots, dates, peanut M&Ms, peeps and malted milk balls.


----------



## Alligatorob

Apparently today is also Syria's national day commemorating the evacuation of the last French soldier at the end of the French mandate.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evacuation_Day_(Syria)

Don't suppose they dye eggs for that.


----------



## Capt Lightning

*The SUN has risen


The real reason for the season.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

I wanted to "resurrect" this Easter 2022 thread to share a few pictures from our Easter.

We brought home the biggest and healthiest Easter lily that I have ever seen.  It has 14 blooms on it, and today they are all blooming.  It is like a fireworks display of white!  The egg tree was a gift from an old friend, who painted the eggs, the "tree" is branch from a Tansanita tree, that her husband made.  I hope your Easter memories are still lingering as well!


----------

